
Virginia university begins use of students’ Wi-Fi to track attendance - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2019/nov/26/skipping-class-dont-let-your-wi-fi-know/
======
vegetablepotpie
>Degree Analytics enables schools to track its students movements, ostensibly
to increase retention

while most students have a phone in their pocket, this may not always be the
case. They’re not just measuring a student’s attendance, but also their
wealth, which by its self if a huge predictor of student success.

